# Call-by-Call: Ärger mit One.Tel



## Lumumba (19 Juli 2003)

Nachdem ich bei einigen Anrufen (ich nutze einen TELLEJET-Tarif-Manager, der das günstigste Call-by-Call heraussucht) immer wieder die Hotline der One-Tel drann gehabt. Hier wurde mir mitgeteilt ich hätte eine offene Rechnung - Sofort nachgesehen, aber alles bezahlt... 

Nun habe ich eine Mahnung von One.Tel erhalten... 
Siehe hier: http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=2071#2071
Wo ist also mein Geld, das ich der Telekom überwiesen habe?  :argue: 

One.Tel habe ich nun vorerst über die Anlage gesperrt.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Lumumba (2 September 2004)

Die melden sich nach über einem Jahr mit Inkasso... 
Siehe hier: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11812#11812


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 September 2004)

Ach ja! Das erinnert mich an die Zeit, als ich – nach mehreren Jahren im Ausland - wieder nach Deutschland zurückgekehrt war. Und ganz begeistert vom zwischenzeitlich eingeführten call-by-call. Wer weiß, was Fern- und Auslandsgespräche bspw. in Italien und Polen gekostet haben und z.T. immer noch Kosten, musste denken: Deutschland ist das Land, in dem (telekommunikationstechnisch) Milch und Honig fließen. Jaja, das Gute des Marktes, die Ehrlichkeit des Kaufmanns und das Sandmännchen!

Dann kamen die ersten Erfahrungen, d.h. bösen ibc-Überraschungen mit Freenet, Talkline... Zu jenem Zeitpunkt war ich jedoch meist noch davon überzeugt, dass es sich um einzelne Pannen oder technische Fehler gehandelt haben musste – und zahlte oft mehr, als erwartet.
Na, und auch die cbc-Anbieter, die keine Ansage geschaltet hatten (damals fast alle!) begannen mit einer munteren Abzocke. Da dämmerte es langsam: Wettbewerb? Transparenz? Ehrlichkeit? Eine Verweigerungshaltung setzte ein – und plötzlich hatte ich mit solch unschönen Dingen wie Inkassobüros, Mahnungen, Drohungen... zu tun, musste fachlichen Rat in Anspruch nehmen, mich auf §§ berufen...

Aber zurück zu Thema: One.Tel (weil’s so schön war, habe ich das elektronische Geplauder konserviert!).
September 2002, ich war noch nie richtig reingefallen, zählte (anfangs noch) darauf, dass 1+1=2 gilt... Die Rechnung der DT kommt, ich stelle fest, dass One.Tel sich verrechnet hat. Also: Erst naive Berührung mit dem Feind:


*07.09.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Ich hätte gerne gewusst, welche Tarife für Gespräche Festnetz-Deutschland nach Mobilfunk-Italien im Zeitraum vom 02.08.2002 bis 04.08.2002 gegolten haben (Namen der Tarife und Betrag in Euro (netto oder brutto) pro welche Tarifeinheit).


*14.09.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Ich hätte gerne gewusst, welche Tarife für Gespräche Festnetz-Deutschland nach Mobilfunk-Italien im Zeitraum vom 02.08.2002 bis 04.08.2002 gegolten haben (Namen der Tarife und Betrag in Euro (netto oder brutto) pro welche Tarifeinheit).


*17.09.2002 - Customer Service von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Unsere Tarife entnehmen Sie bitte unsere Website www.01086.com. Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben rufen Sie uns bitte an.


*18.09.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Die aktuellen Tarife habe ich am 14.09. von Ihrer homepage als pdf downgeloaded. Meine Frage indes bezog sich auf den Zeitraum vom 02.08.2002 bis 04.08.2002 für Festnetz-Deutschland nach Mobilfunk-Italien.


*18.09.2002 - Customer Service von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Für diese auskunft müsste ich wissen ob sie angemeldet sind bei one.tel oder nicht.meines wissens wurde der tarif von 24,5 cent/min. zum italienischen mobilfunk abgerechnet.


*23.09.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Ich nutze bei One.Tel Call-by-Call ohne Anmeldung.
Auch ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass für Gespräche Festnetz-Deutschland nach Mobilfunk-Italien im Zeitraum vom 02.08.2002 bis 04.08.2002 ein Minutenpreis von 24,50 ct./ Min (incl. 16% USt., 60/60-Takt) abgerechnet würde.
Auf der Rechnung für September 2002 der DT AG jedoch finden sich (netto) andere Beträge:
02.08.     21:51:19     00:00:31     0039347...     0,2336 Euro
02.08.     22:31:12     00:00:35     0039347...     0,2336 Euro
03.08.     00:09:37     00:10:48     0039347...     2,5696 Euro
03.08.     00:20:50     00:01:32     0039347...     0,4672 Euro
04.08.     14:56:36     00:05:41     0039347...     1,4016 Euro
…
d.h. incl. 16% USt.
02.08.     21:51:19     00:00:31     0039347...     0,2710 Euro
02.08.     22:31:12     00:00:35     0039347...     0,2710 Euro
03.08.     00:09:37     00:10:48     0039347...     2,9807 Euro
03.08.     00:20:50     00:01:32     0039347...     0,5420 Euro
04.08.     14:56:36     00:05:41     0039347...     1,6259 Euro
...
statt - wie von mir erwartet -
02.08.     21:51:19     00:00:31     0039347...     0,2450 Euro
02.08.     22:31:12     00:00:35     0039347...     0,2450 Euro
03.08.     00:09:37     00:10:48     0039347...     2,6950 Euro
03.08.     00:20:50     00:01:32     0039347...     0,4900 Euro
04.08.     14:56:36     00:05:41     0039347...     1,4700 Euro
...
Wie erklärt sich das Zustandekommen der o.g. Beträge?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 September 2004)

*25.09.2002 - Customer Service von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Ohne Anmeldung haben Sie folgende Taktung: 240/240


*26.09.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Vielen Dank für Ihre nicht ganz nachvollziehbare, mathematische Rätsel aufgebende Antwort.
Für die fraglichen Verbindungen müssten demnach bei 240/240-Taktung pro 0:01- bis 4:00-minütiger Gesprächsdauer ( 4 x 21,12 Euro = ) 0,8448 Euro bzw. - incl 16% USt. - ( 4 x 0,2450 = ) 0,9800 Euro abgerechnet worden sein. In vorliegendem Falle würde das also bedeuten:
02.08.     21:51:19     00:00:31     00393471...     0,8448   (0,9800)   Euro
02.08.     22:31:12     00:00:35     00393471...     0,8448   (0,9800)   Euro
03.08.     00:09:37     00:10:48     00393471...     2,5344   (2,9399)   Euro
03.08.     00:20:50     00:01:32     00393471...     0,8448   (0,9800)   Euro
04.08.     14:56:36     00:05:41     00393471...     1,6896   (1,9599)   Euro
...
statt - wie der DT AG von Ihnen übermittelt -
02.08.     21:51:19     00:00:31     00393471...     0,2336   (0,2710)   Euro
02.08.     22:31:12     00:00:35     00393471...     0,2336   (0,2710)   Euro
03.08.     00:09:37     00:10:48     00393471...     2,5696   (2,9807)   Euro
03.08.     00:20:50     00:01:32     00393471...     0,4672   (0,5420)   Euro
04.08.     14:56:36     00:05:41     00393471...     1,4016   (1,6259)   Euro
...
Wo - mit Verlaub - bleibt denn da die Logik?
Könnte es nicht vielmehr sein, dass One.Tel, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den Versuch unternommen hat, die o.g. Verbindungen zum heute, d.h. ab dem 05.09. gültigen
_»OneTel Telecommunication GmbH Tarife: Call by Call ohne Anmeldung 01086
Land     Tarif in ?uro
[...]
Italien    0,0286
Italien (Mobilfunk)     0,2710
[...]
Alle Preise pro Minute in Euro, inkl. MwSt. Nicht gültig für Gespräche von Mobiltelefonen und Telefonzellen. Alle Gespräche werden zum nächsthöheren Eurocentbetrag gerundet. Alle Tarife sind gültig ab 06.09.2002 und können sich jederzeit ändern. Service nur erhältlich mit Telefonanschluss der Deutschen Telekom AG. Stand 05. September 2002. Abrechnung im 240/240 Takt, falls nichts anderes angegeben. Irrtum und Druckfehler vorbehalten.«)_
anstatt zum damals gültigen Tarif abzurechnen?


*04.10.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Ist - aus Ihrer Sicht - damit zu rechnen,
- dass ich von Ihnen innerhalb einer Woche eine Antwort bekommen werde?
- dass sich die Angelegenheit gütlich klären lässt?


*04.10.2002 - Customer Service von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie der Telekom-Rechnung, damit wir dies überprüfen können. Oder faxen Sie die Rechnung an 0800-700 1086.
Danke, im voraus.


*06.10.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Ich habe kein Faxgerät. Nebenbei bemerkt: Die Liberalisierung des TK-Marktes war auch nicht dazu gedacht, Produzenten von Faxgeräten einen größeren Absatz zu verschaffen, den Briefmarkenverkauf der Post zu erhöhen, Inkassounternehmen wichtig werden zu lassen, Amtsgerichte zu beschäftigen, guten Anwaltskanzleien neue Kunden zuzuführen etc.


*24.10.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel*
Die Tatsache, dass ich mich gut zwei Wochen nicht gemeldet habe, ist ausschließlich einer Reise geschuldet. Sie bedeutet keinerlei Anerkenntnis Ihrer fragwürdigen Rechnung. Mein Standpunkt in der Sache selbst bleibt unverändert.
Darf ich also noch - innerhalb einer Woche - mit einer eingehenden Prüfung, argumentativen Auseinandersetzung und erschöpfenden Antwort rechnen?
Andernfalls wird die entsprechende Buchung rückgängig gemacht werden.


*29.10.2002 - Customer Service von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Ihren Fall habe ich so eben an die Rechnungsabteilung weitergeleitet. Diese wird sich in den nächsten Tagen bei Ihnen melden, da die entsprechende Person im Moment erkrankt ist. Bitte gedulden Sie sich.
Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 September 2004)

*31.10.2002 - Herr B. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Die von uns berechneten Gespräche sind natürlich zum damals gültigen Tarif berechnet worden. Die von Ihnen geführten Gespräche sind auf ein italienisches Mobilfunkhandy geführt worden und auch als Mobilfunk-Gespräche berechnet worden.


*02.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Herrn B. von one.tel*
Hätten Sie die bisher ausgetauschten mails mit wachem Verstand zur Kenntnis genommen, so wäre mir wohl Ihre letzte unqualifizierte Antwort erspart geblieben.
"Natürlich" sind die von mir geführten Gespräche auf ein italienisches Mobilfunkhandy geführt worden.
"Natürlich" sind die von mir geführten Gespräche auf ein italienisches Mobilfunkhandy als Mobilfunk-Gespräche berechnet worden.
Strittig bleibt jedoch weiterhin Ihre ungedeckte Behauptung, dass die von Ihnen »berechneten Gespräche [...] "natürlich" zum damals gültigen Tarif berechnet« worden seien.
Meine Fragen lauteten:
1) Welcher Tarif (Betrag und Taktung) war gültig?
2) Welcher RECHNERISCHE (NICHT: natürliche!!) Zusammenhang besteht zw. dem von Ihnen genannten Tarif und der mir über die DT AG übersandten Rechnung?


*04.11.2002 - Herr B. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Der Tarif mit 24,5ct/min (brutto) ist bzw. war für angemeldete Kunden mit direkter Abrechnung unseres Hauses vorenthalten, nichtangemeldete Kunden mit Abrechnung über die Deutsche Telekom AG hatten diesen Tarif. Bitte informieren Sie sich über unsere Tarife (für angemeldete sowie nicht angemeldete Kunden) Im Internet auf unserer Website www.01086.com


*06.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Herrn B. von one.tel*
Was bedeutet
_» der Tarif mit 24,5ct/min (brutto) ist bzw. war für angemeldete Kunden mit direkter Abrechnung unseres Hauses vorenthalten, nichtangemeldete Kunden mit Abrechnung über die Deutsche Telekom AG hatten diesen Tarif. [...]«_
nun aber in vorliegendem Falle/ für u.g. Zeitraum konkret?
24,5 ct./ Min. (60/60)*?
24,5 ct./ Min. (240/240)?
27,1 ct./ Min. (60/60)?
27,1 ct./ Min. (240/240)*?*
* Von mir als für u.g. Zeitraum angenommener gültiger Tarif.
** Dieser Tarif scheint der ab 06.09.2002 gültige zu sein.


*07.11.2002 - Frau J. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Der Unterschied darin liegt ob Sie bei uns angemeldet sind oder nicht. Dies bedeutet, Kunden die nicht angemeldet sind, werden über die Deutsche Telekom AG (DTAG)angerechnet. Dies bedeutet, diese Kunden haben die 4-inuten-Taktung.
Kunden die bei uns angemeldet sind, können sich zwischen verschiedenen Tarifen des Call-by-Call entscheiden und gegebenenfalls eine Minuten-Taktung bekommen. Diese Kunden bekommen auch eine Rechnung direkt von unserem Haus.
_angehängt war *07.11.2002 – HerrB. von one.tel an Frau J. von one.tel*_
bitte erklär dem kd mal den unterschied zwiischen anmeldung und ocbc 


*08.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Frau J. von one.tel*
Einen Kommentar bzgl. B. spare ich mir. Dessen Name allein spricht für sich. _(Anm.: Bs Name hat etwas mit dem engl. Wort für Flasche zu tun)_
Zur Sache selbst:
1. Es ist mir bekannt, worin der Unterschied zwischen echtem cbc (also cbc o.A.) und cbc m.A. besteht.
2. Ich habe die fraglichen Telefonate über Ihre Anstalt mit cbc o.A. geführt.
3. Da ich bei One.Tel nicht angemeldet bin (wie sonst wären die Verbindungen auf der DT-Rechnung aufgetaucht?), müsste für fragliche Gespräche die 240/240-Taktung gegolten haben.
4. Ab dem 05.09.2002 wurden pro Gesprächsminute 27,1 ct. fällig.
5. Vor dem 05.09.2002 wurden pro Gesprächsminute 24,5 ct. fällig.
Dies sind die - z.T. vermeintlichen - Fakten, die mir bereits am 07.09.2002 (erste mail von x fruchtlosen!) bekannt waren und die ich nie in Frage gestellt habe!
Fraglich ist jedoch, wie One.Tel zu den Beträgen kommt, die ich auf der Rechnung für September 2002 der DT AG vorgefunden habe.
Nun also nochmal:
(1) Lässt sich bspw. für folgendes Gespräch der folgende Betrag 02.08.     21:51:19     00:00:31     0039347...     0,2336 Euro     (0,2710 Euro) errechnen, wenn man eine 240/240-Taktung zu Grunde legt?
(2) Oder kommt man zum o.g. One.Tel-Betrag, wenn man den 24,5 ct./ Min.-Tarif zu Grunde legt?
Weder... noch...! Es liegt also die Vermutung nahe, dass
a) durch einen Rechenfehler falsch abgerechnet worden ist;
b) in unlauterer Absicht (wie das auch immer 'mal wieder gerne bestimmte Konkurrenten Ihrer Anstalt zu tun versuchen) die o.g. Verbindungen zum heute, d.h. ab dem 05.09.2002 gültigen (anstatt zum damals gültigen Tarif) abgerechnet worden sind.
Freudig auf eine Stellungnahme hoffend, die bitte nicht aus vorgefertigten PC-Textbausteinchen besteht, sondern sich sachlich mit Frage (1) und (2) auseinandersetzt, verbleibe ich...


*08.11.2002 - Frau J. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
So wie ich es mir erkläre ist der Differenzbetrag bei den von Ihnen aufgeführten Gesprächen die Mehrwertsteuer. Die Beträge die Sie aufgeführt haben, sind die Beträge ohne die Mehrwertsteuer. Rechnen Sie bitte mal 16% hinzu. Natürlich werde ich dies am Montag noch einmal ausführlich prüfen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 September 2004)

*10.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Frau J. von one.tel*
An der USt. kann es eigentlich nicht liegen. Die auf der Rechnung für September 2002 der DT AG aufgeführten
Beträge ohne 16% USt. lauten wie folgt ... inklusive 16% USt. also ...
Mit einfachen mathematischen Methoden scheint man das Rätsel also nicht lösen zu können.


*18.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Frau J. von one.tel*
Hier nochmals meine mail v. 10.11.2002: ...


*18.11.2002 - Frau J. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Ihren Fall habe ich an die Rechnungsabteilung gegeben. Bitte wenden Sie sich in weiteren Fällen an diese. Die E-Mail-Adresse ist: ... Leider kann ich Ihren Fall nicht mehr vertreten.


*19.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Frau J. von one.tel*
Was heißt denn "Bitte wenden Sie sich in weiteren Fällen an diese [die Rechnungsabteilung]"?
Soll "in weiteren Fällen" bedeuten, dass "dieser Fall" seitens One.Tel als abgeschlossen betrachtet wird? Soweit ich weiß, wurde der "Fall" schon in der Rechnungsabteilung bearbeitet, zumindest aber vom sog. Customer Service an diese weitergeleitet. Die Rechnungsabteilung hatte damals bereits nach kurzer Zeit kapituliert...
Und: Inwiefern können Sie meinen "Fall nicht mehr vertreten"?


*20.11.2002 - Frau J. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass dieser Fall abgeschlossen ist. Weitere E-Mails kann ich leider nicht mehr bearbeiten und beantworten. Wenden Sie sich bitte also an die Rechnungsabteilung.


*21.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Rechnungsabteilung von one.tel*
Frau J. kann "meinen Fall" leider "nicht mehr vertreten".
Meine Fragen lauteten:
- Welche Tarife (Betrag und Taktung) haben für Gespräche Festnetz-Deutschland nach Mobilfunk-Italien im Zeitraum vom 02.08.2002 bis 04.08.2002 gegolten (Namen der Tarife und Betrag in Euro netto/ brutto pro welche Tarifeinheit)?
- Welcher rechnerische Zusammenhang besteht zwischen den mir von Ihnen noch zu nennenden Tarifen und der mir über die DT AG für September 2002 übersandten Rechnung?
Ich fordere Sie auf,
- den geschilderten Sachverhalt zur Kenntnis zu nehmen!
- die Reklamation inhaltlich eingehend zu prüfen!
- mir binnen einer Woche - argumentativ, logisch und nur auf den Sachverhalt bezogen - die Fragen zu beantworten!


*21.11.2002 - Herr B. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Da mein Name für sich spricht weiss ich auch nicht warum ich diesen Fall bearbeiten sollte? Die Abrechnung ist korrekt, soweit ist das ganze überprüft!


*22.11.2002 - telekomunikacja an Herrn B. von one.tel*
Erstens scheint mir der herablassende Ton, mit dem man offensichtlich bei One.Tel über den Kunden _»bitte erklär dem kd mal den unterschied zwiischen anmeldung und ocbc «_ und mit dem Kunden _»die von uns berechneten Gespräche sind natürlich zum damals gültigen Tarif berechnet worden. Die von Ihnen geführten Gespräche sind auf ein italienisches Mobilfunkhandy geführt worden und auch als Mobilfunk-Gespräche berechnet worden.«_ spricht, unangemessen zu sein. Wer austeilt, sollte auch einstecken können.
Zweitens: Wer den Fall bei One.Tel bearbeitet, ist mir letztlich egal. Wichtig ist lediglich, DASS...!
Sollte es drittens tatsächlich eine Überprüfung der Korrektheit der Abrechnung gegeben haben: Weshalb wird mir diese beharrlich vorenthalten?
Die spärlichen Informationen, die ich im Laufe der vergangenen von One.Tel erhalte habe, sind folgende:
_» Unsere Tarife entnehmen Sie bitte unsere Website «
» meines wissens wurde der tarif von 24,5 cent/min. zum italienischen mobilfunk abgerechnet «
» ohne Anmeldung haben Sie folgende Taktung: 240/240 «
» bitte senden Sie uns eine Kopie der Telekom-Rechnung, damit wir dies überprüfen können. Oder faxen Sie die Rechnung an 0800-700 1086 «
» Ihren Fall habe ich so eben an die Rechnungsabteilung weitergeleitet «
» die von uns berechneten Gespräche sind natürlich zum damals gültigen Tarif berechnet worden «
» der Tarif mit 24,5ct/min (brutto) ist bzw. war für angemeldete Kunden mit direkter Abrechnung
unseres Hauses vorenthalten, nichtangemeldete Kunden mit Abrechnung über die Deutsche Telekom AG
hatten diesen Tarif. Bitte informieren Sie sich über unsere Tarife (für angemeldete sowie nicht
angemeldete Kunden) Im Internet auf unserer Website «
» Kunden die nicht angemeldet sind, werden über die Deutsche Telekom AG (DTAG)angerechnet. Dies
bedeutet, diese Kunden haben die 4-inuten-Taktung «
» so wie ich es mir erkläre ist der Differenzbetrag bei den von Ihnen aufgeführten Gesprächen die
Mehrwertsteuer. Die Beträge die Sie aufgeführt haben, sind die Beträge ohne die Mehrwertsteuer.
Rechnen Sie bitte mal 16% hinzu. Natürlich werde ich dies am Montag noch einmal ausführlich prüfen «
» Ihren Fall habe ich an die Rechnungsabteilung gegeben. Bitte wenden Sie sich in weiteren Fällen
an diese. Die E-Mail-Adresse ist: [email protected] Leider kann ich Ihren Fall nicht mehr
vertreten. «_
Die Aussage _» Die Abrechnung ist korrekt, soweit ist das ganze überprüft! «_ entspricht nicht den mir mitgeteilten Informationen und geht nicht im geringsten auf den Sachverhalt an sich ein.


*25.11.2002 - Herr B. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Es wurden 0,2336?/min netto bzw. 0,2710?/min brutto berechnet, exakt der Tarif der zu diesem Zeitpunkt gültig war. (heute noch aktuell!). Dies war bzw. ist der Tarif Call by Call OHNE Anmeldung (Abrechnung über Deutsche Telekom AG)


*02.12.2002 - telekomunikacja an Herrn B. von one.tel*
Ich kann nur mit den Daten operieren, die mir im Netz zur Verfügung gestellt werden/ worden sind -- incl. der typischen Ausflüchte einiger Unternehmen der TK-Branche »Irrtum und Druckfehler vorbehalten« oder »man bemüht sich im Rahmen des Zumutbaren, auf dieser Website richtige und vollständige Informationen zur Verfügung zu stellen, übernimmt jedoch keine Haftung oder Garantie für die Aktualität, Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der auf dieser Website bereitgestellten Informationen«.
Im vorliegendem Falle spricht Ihre Tarifliste ([callbycall_ohne.pdf.pdf], Stand 05. September 2002) von einer - Zitat - »Abrechnung im 240/240 Takt, falls nichts anderes angegeben«. 
Vielleicht wäre es am Einfachsten, wenn Sie mir die Tarifliste, welche vor dem 5.9. für cbc oA gültig gewesen ist und mit der One.Tel argumentiert (und die mit der damals im www veröffentlichten übereinstimmen müsste), zukommen lassen würden.


*03.12.2002 - Herr B. von one.tel an telekomunikacja*
Anbei die mir vorliegende älteste Version der Tariflisten.


*18.12.2002 - telekomunikacja an Herrn B. von one.tel*
Danke für die Liste.
Leider erklärt sich dadurch immer noch nicht, weshalb die Rechnung offensichtlich auf der Grundlage einer 60/60-Taktung beruht - der "heute noch aktuelle" Tarif (Stand 05. September 2002) spricht jedoch von »Abrechnung im 240/240 Takt, falls nichts anderes angegeben.«
Da es sich - lt. eigener Aussage - um die Ihnen "vorliegende älteste Version der Tariflisten" handelt, diese sich aber nicht auf den fraglichen Zeitraum (02.08.2002 bis 04.08.2002) bezieht, hätte ich gerne gewusst, inwieweit die Aussage "es wurden 0,2336?/min netto bzw. 0,2710?/min brutto berechnet, exakt der Tarif der zu diesem Zeitpunkt gültig war. (heute noch aktuell!)" Bestand hat.
Mit anderen Worten: Wie kann One.Tel eine Überprüfung der Exaktheit einer Abrechnung feststellen, wenn bereits nach vier Monaten für den fraglichen Zeitraum keine Tarifliste mehr vorliegt bzw. Tariflisten, die älter als drei Monate sind, von One.Tel offensichtlich gelöscht werden? Und das, obwohl fristgerecht nach Rechnungsstellung Einspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt worden ist.

Undsoweiterundsofort... Irgendwann habe ich dann aufgegeben!


----------



## Lumumba (3 September 2004)

Faszinierend (Zitat des Spitzohrs aus Enterprise)! 

Am besten gefiel mir dieser Satz:




			
				telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> 06.10.2002 - telekomunikacja an one.tel
> Ich habe kein Faxgerät. *Nebenbei bemerkt: Die Liberalisierung des TK-Marktes war auch nicht dazu gedacht, Produzenten von Faxgeräten einen größeren Absatz zu verschaffen, den Briefmarkenverkauf der Post zu erhöhen, Inkassounternehmen wichtig werden zu lassen, Amtsgerichte zu beschäftigen, guten Anwaltskanzleien neue Kunden zuzuführen etc. *



Schade das Du nicht weitergemacht hattest... 

Ich hab ja auch noch so einen "Fall" am laufen (hier muß ich auch nochmals nachhacken): http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?t=120 
Liest sich fast gemnauso...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 September 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das Du nicht weitergemacht hattest...



Naja, als Schwabe verfüge ich nur über ein begrenztes Maß an Humor.  

Abr em Ernschd: Irgendwann hört der Spaß auf.

Um einige Erfahrungen (nicht nur mit One.Tel) reicher und durch einschlägige Berichte bestärkt gibt es eben einige Unternehmen (samt Töchtern), die an mir keinen Cent mehr verdienen werden.

Dazu zählen: 8)

*- 01024telefondienste (01024)
- BT Ignite (01090)
- Clever25 (0190025) (gibt's die überhaupt noch?)
- Freenet 
- freenetphone (01019))
- One.Tel (01086)
- Talkline ibc
- Talkline ID (01050)
- prompt (01055)*


----------



## Counselor (3 September 2004)

Dann bist du also nicht auf das tolle Angebot von OneTel eingegangen:


----------



## Captain Picard (3 September 2004)

OneTel schrieb:
			
		

> In der Vergangenheit haben wir feststellen müssen , daß unsere Kunden zwar korrekt
> und fristgemäß bezahlt haben, durch den "Umweg" über die Deutsche Telekom jedoch
> einige Zeit vergangen ist , bis die Zahlung tatsächlich hier gebucht werden konnte


Seltsam:  Verwandte , Bekannte und ich selber  benutzen sehr häufig CbC , jedoch hat sich 
noch nie einer der CbC Anbieter bei irgendjemanden mit dieser abstrusen Behauptung gemeldet,
allerdings hat auch noch nie jemand OneTel benutzt    

Aber ist sicher die böse böse Telekom, die was gegen OneTel hat    

cp


----------



## drboe (3 September 2004)

Absolut Slappstick reif. Geradezu göttlich finde ich:



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Nebenbei bemerkt: Die Liberalisierung des TK-Marktes war auch nicht dazu gedacht, Produzenten von Faxgeräten einen größeren Absatz zu verschaffen, den Briefmarkenverkauf der Post zu erhöhen, Inkassounternehmen wichtig werden zu lassen, Amtsgerichte zu beschäftigen, guten Anwaltskanzleien neue Kunden zuzuführen etc.


:thumb: 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Lumumba (5 September 2004)

Zum Totlachen... 
DAS hab ich ja auch bekommen und ja so beantwortet: 


> _Auszug_:
> ...
> Fernmündlich oder per Fax werden wir über eine kostenpflichtige Rufnummer, wie die Ihre nicht in Kontakt treten. Diese sind über die Anlage, sowie DTAG bei uns gesperrt.
> 
> ...



Bis dato ist die cbc-Nummer von One.Tel über meine TK-Anlage gesperrt und wird NICHT MEHHR verwendet!

Nun warte ich mal auf die Antwort! 
Was kann ich denn dazu, wenn die Telekom (angeblich) die Kohle nicht weitergibt?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 September 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> > _Auszug_:
> > ...
> > Fernmündlich oder per Fax werden wir über eine kostenpflichtige Rufnummer, wie die Ihre nicht in Kontakt treten. Diese sind über die Anlage, sowie DTAG bei uns gesperrt.




Mir hat man immerhin die 0800-700 1086 als Faxnummer genannt...


Aber jetzt einmal zu etwas ganz anderem:
Es kann alles auch andersherum passieren... Hier noch ein Schmankerl aus meiner bescheidenen Sammlung:


*22.01.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Ich habe heute die Rechnung der DT AG für meinen Telefonanschluss ... erhalten. Unter 01040 Ventelo Deutschland GmbH sind folgende Verbindungen aufgeführt: ... also incl. USt. ... 
Laut Ihrer homepage und Ansage vor o.a. Verbindungen war ein Minutenpreis von 1,84 ct. fällig. Folglich wären für o.a. Verbindungen folgende Beträge (incl. USt.) zu berechnen gewesen: ...
Erklären Sie das Zustandekommen der von Ihnen berechneten Beträge.
Erstatten Sie den Differenzbetrag.


*29.01.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Kann man noch auf eine Antwort hoffen?!?


*30.01.2003 – Ventelo an telekomunikacja*
Um Ihre Anfrage entsprechend  bearbeiten zu können, bitten wir um die Übermittlung folgender Angaben:
Rechnungsnummer der Deutschen Telekom
Buchungskontonummer der Deutschen Telekom
Sofern Sie uns die gewünschten Informationen übermitteln, wird eine Prüfung Ihres Vorganges erfolgen.


*31.01.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
hier die Nummern: ...


*31.01.2003 – Ventelo an telekomunikacja*
wir bitten um BEACHTUNG.
Zwischen der genannten Rechnungsnummer ... und den hierzu, von der Deutschen Telekom, übermittelten Daten besteht zu Ihrem Namen keine Verbindung. Wir bitten daher um Ihr Verständnis, dass eine Weitergabe der gewünschten Informationen bzw. die Bearbeitung Ihrer Anfrage aus Gründen des Datenschutzes nicht erfolgen kann.
Sofern Sie in Vollmacht für den Anschlussinhaber / Rechnungsempfänger tätig sind, bitten wir um Beireichung entsprechender Dokumente.


*03.02.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Selbstverständlich liegt eine Vollmacht, unterzeichnet von Herrn ... vor.
In welcher (kostenneutralen) Form soll diese "beigereicht" werden?


*04.02.2003 – Ventelo an telekomunikacja*
Da wir von einer Urkunde "Vollmacht" sprechen bedarf es der Originalunterschrift. Auf welchem Wege derartige Sendungen übergeben werden, dürfte Ihnen bekannt sein.


*05.02.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Ich habe Ihnen heute die Vollmacht postalisch zugesandt.


*10.02.2003 – Ventelo an telekomunikacja*
Nach Erhalt der Vollmacht erteilen wir Ihnen folgende Informationen: Die Prüfung der Verbindungsdaten hat einen Abrechnungsfehler erkennen lassen. Wir bitten dies zu entschuldigen.
Unser Ablauf für derartige Störungen sieht folgende Maßnahmen vor:
1. Der Kunde begleicht die Abrechnung der Deutschen Telekom (DTAG)wie ausgestellt:
Hieraus ergibt sich selbstverständlich eine Überbezahlung, die wir auf einer der folgenden Abrechnungen (DTAG) in Form einer Differenzgutschrift ausgleichen.
2. Der Kunde kürzt (für die DTAG ersichtlich)die Abrechnung entsprechend des gesamten Ventelobetrages (netto) und erhält im Nachhinein eine korrigierte Venteloabrechnung.
Sowohl für Punkt 1. als auch 2. bitten wir um Verständnis, das hier eine zeitliche Differentz _[sic!]_ von bis zu zwei Monaten entsteht, bevor eine Gutschrift oder korrigierte Abrechnung erfolgen kann. Die ist Begründet _[sic!]_ im Zusammenhang mit dem Datenfluß zwischen Ventelo und der DTAG, sowie der Überprüfung des Zahlungsflusses durch den Kunden.
Bezugnehmend der Anforderung des EVN gemäß §16 TKV wird dieser postalisch zugestellt.


*10.02.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Danke für die Nachricht. Die postalische Zusendung eines EVN ist nicht nötig.


*16.02.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Der EVN ist zugegangen. Welcher Differenzbetrag - dies geht aus dem Schreiben nicht hervor - soll gutgeschrieben werden?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 September 2004)

*... ein wenig Zeit geht ins Land...*


*16.04.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Ich habe am 20.03.03 und 16.04.03 jeweils eine Rechnung der DT für den Telefonanschluss ... erhalten.
Der in Ihrer mail v. 10. Februar 2003 12:00 unter Pkt. 1 benannte Ausgleich _ »[...] Hieraus ergibt sich selbstverständlich eine Überbezahlung, die wir auf einer der folgenden Abrechnungen (DTAG) in Form einer Differenzgutschrift ausgleichen.«, »[...] bitten wir um Verständnis, das hier eine zeitliche Differentz _[sic!]_von bis zu zwei Monaten entsteht, bevor eine Gutschrift oder korrigierte Abrechnung erfolgen kann.«_ ist noch nicht erfolgt.
Von einer _»zeitliche[n] Differentz _[sic!]_ von bis zu zwei Monaten« _kann nun keine Rede mehr sein. Halten Sie mich nicht länger hin! Erstatten Sie den Betrag umgehend!
Eine Vollmacht, unterzeichnet von Herrn ... liegt Ihnen vor.


*23.04.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Kann man noch auf eine Antwort hoffen?!?


*24.04.2003 – Ventelo an telekomunikacja*
Nach nochmaliger Überprüfung Ihres Buchungskontos mussten wir leider feststellen, dass in Ihrem Fall noch keine Gutschrift ausgelöst wurde.
Wir haben Ihnen den noch ausstehenden Betrag umgehend per Kulanzgutschrift gutgeschrieben.
Auf die ausstehende Summe in Höhe von 1,20 EUR, haben wir Ihnen noch eine zusätzliche Summe in Höhe von 1,30EUR für Ihnen eventuell durch uns entstandene Auslagen angewiesen.
Wir entschuldigen uns für diese Unannehmlichkeiten in aller Form und arbeiten dafür, dass Probleme dieser Art in Zukunft nicht erneut auftreten. 
Wir bedanken uns für Ihr Verständnis.


*Holla! 1,30 Cent »für Ihnen eventuell durch uns entstandene Auslagen«. Respekt für so viel Kulanz!*


*16.05.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Ich habe heute die Rechnung der Deutschen Telekom für meinen Telefonanschluss ... erhalten. Die zugesagte Gutschrift ist dort aufgeführt. Vielen Dank.


*... ein wenig Zeit geht ins Land..., dann dieses (man ist ja als ehrlicher Vertragspartner für "fair pay"):*


*20.06.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Ich habe vorgestern die Rechnung der DT für meinen Telefonanschluss ... erhalten. Unter 01040 Ventelo Deutschland GmbH wurde folgendes aufgeführt:
___ Verbindungen vom 25.04.03 bis 25.04.03
___ Gutschrift Ventelo 01040
___ - 4,31 Euro (netto)
Da von o.a. Anschluss im genannten Zeitraum weder über 01040 Ventelo noch über 0190079 Smart79 ein Gespräch geführt worden ist, die von Ihnen durch falsch berechnete Gespräche aufgelaufene Schuld mit Gutschrift im vergangenen Monat  (vgl. Ihre mail *24.04.2003 – Ventelo an telekomunikacja*) beglichen worden ist, kann ich mir die angewiesene nochmalige Gutschrift i.H.v. 4,31 Euro (netto) nicht erklären.
Sollte es sich hierbei um eine Abrechnungspanne handeln, bei der ich übervorteilt worden sein sollte, teilen Sie mir dies bitte mit und unterbreiten Sie mir einen Lösungsvorschlag. Andernfalls betrachte ich die Angelegenheit als erledigt.
Eine Vollmacht, unterzeichnet von Herrn ... liegt Ihnen vor.


*... wieder geht ein wenig Zeit ins Land..., dann dieses:*


*18.07.2003 – telekomunikacja an Ventelo*
Ich habe gestern die Rechnung der DT für meinen Telefonanschluss ... erhalten. Unter 01040 Ventelo Deutschland GmbH wurde folgendes aufgeführt:
___ Verbindungen vom 25.04.03 bis 25.04.03
___ Gutschrift Ventelo 01040
___ - 6,47 Euro (netto)
Da von o.a. Anschluss im genannten Zeitraum weder über 01040 Ventelo noch über 0190079 Smart79 ein Gespräch geführt worden ist, kann ich mir die angewiesene Gutschrift i.H.v. 6,47 Euro (netto) (nach der bereits von Ihnen angewiesenen rätselhaften Gutschrift i.H.v. 4,31 Euro des vergangenen Monats) nicht erklären.
Sollte es sich hierbei um eine Abrechnungspanne handeln, bei der ich übervorteilt worden sein sollte, teilen Sie mir dies bitte innerhalb von zwei Wochen mit und unterbreiten Sie mir einen Lösungsvorschlag. Andernfalls betrachte ich die Angelegenheit als erledigt.
Eine Vollmacht, unterzeichnet von ... liegt Ihnen vor.


*Beinahe schade, dass das Unternehmen so selten für mich interessante Tarife offeriert, denn SO macht das Ganze doppelt Spaß: Telefonieren und hinterher monatelang überdimensionierte Kulanz-Euros sammeln!
Ach ja, und bis heute hat sich Ventelo nicht mehr bei mir gemeldet... Kann man noch hoffen?!? *


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 September 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> OneTel schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, bei allem Quark, den mir cbc- und ibc-Carrier schon als Antworten auf Forderungen meinerseits zugestellt haben... Damit ist mir noch keiner gekommen.

Aber: In der Tat gibt es ein undurchschaubares Durcheinander, wenn man eine Rückbuchung veranlasst und der DT nur die gerechtfertigten Beträge überweist. Da kann man noch so viele Vermerke auf dem Ü-Träger anbringen, die DT mit Anrufen bombardieren und Faxen zuschütten... Dort wird man sich seinen Anteil brav abzwacken... und den Rest des Betrages "prozentual verteilen". Bis hinterher der Kunde (!) wieder alles in Ordnung gebracht hat, vergeht eine Menge Zeit (vor allem, wenn man es mit sieben bis acht cbc- und ibc-Carrier zu tun hat). Im Falle von Freenet und Talkline hatte ich noch knapp ein Jahr um 30 Euro, die irgendwo bei der DT versickert waren, zu kämpfen (und letztlich insgesamt mehr gezahlt, weil ich endlich meine Ruhe haben wollte).  :bigcry: 

Dann ist es doch besser, sich einen gepflegten illegalen Dialer einzufangen. Da weiß man wenigstens sofort (falls man das beep-beep-beep-beep-beep hört), dass man besch... worden ist.  :argue:


----------



## Lumumba (6 September 2004)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Lumumba schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke - DIE werd ich morgen dann mal ausproieren...  :bussi:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 September 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwar ist meine Angabe vom 04.10.2002 (Customer Service von One.tel), die Nummer könnte aber noch aktuell sein.

Guggst Du *hier* bzw. *hier*!  

P.S. Das mit der Schreibweise ist halt immer so eine Sache: OneTel, One Tel oder One.Tel


----------



## Lumumba (7 September 2004)

Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Tipp!  8)


----------



## Lumumba (10 September 2004)

Die Faxnummer geht nicht, kommt sofort der Hinweis, dass man in die Rechnungsabteilung geleitet wird...  :holy: 

Heut gekommen: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11846#11846 

Meine Antwort: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11847#11847


----------



## Lumumba (30 September 2004)

Meine Erinnerung an die OneTel: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12054#12054

Heute gekommen: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12055#12055 

*Wer kennt sich mit diesem Systemausdruck aus...? 
Was soll das sein? Was beweist das? Nur das One.Tel Probleme mit der Telekom AG hat, oder seh ich da was falsch?*


----------



## Lumumba (1 Oktober 2004)

Kennt sich denn keiner damit aus...?

Meine Antwort erst einmal: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12063#12063 

*Nu haben wir auch mal eine Faxnummer von One.Tel die geht: 
06102-7983-399*
So als Tipp...

Zu diesen Ausdrucken hab ich folgendes im Posteingang gehabt: 



> Also vom Look'n'Feel ist das mit 90% Sicherheit ein Ausdruck aus Access.
> Entweder haben die eine selbstgestrickte Accessapplikation oder greifen
> über ODBC auf einen SQL-Server zu und haben das Ergebnis einer
> Adhoc-Abfrage ausgedruckt.
> ...


_THX an Daniel_


----------



## Lumumba (4 Oktober 2004)

Heute bekam ich ein Antruf von Herrn G. voin One.Tel... 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12095#12095


----------



## scrat007 (5 Oktober 2004)

Immerhin, das zeigt das die es mit allen Tricks versuchen das Geld zu bekommen und die Schuld auf den Kunden abzuwältzen. Ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt. 8)


----------



## Lumumba (5 Oktober 2004)

Dann bleib dran  8)


----------



## Lumumba (5 Oktober 2004)

Nächster Schritt. 
Wie gewünscht - Anfrage bei der DTAG... 
Und einmal Post an die RegTP: 

http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12130#12130

Mal sehen, was nun kommt...


----------



## Lumumba (27 Oktober 2004)

Gekommen ist dies: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12445#12445 
 :holy:  
Antworten: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12447#12447 
..und nu wieder warten...  :evil:


----------



## Lumumba (6 November 2004)

Auf mein Einschreiben vom 05.10.2004 noch immer keine Antwort der Rechnungsstelle der DTAG... 
Auf Nachfragen kam bisher nur das 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12639#12639 
per Mail.

*Wie kann ich da mehr Nachdruck erzeugen? Ich hätte gerne die Sache vom Tisch, da es ja auch bezahlt ist! Die DTAG bräuchte es mir ja auch nur zu bestätigen!*


----------



## Antidialer (7 November 2004)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe dich nicht ganz. Du investierst Zeit und Porto, das dir niemand ersetzt in eine völlig klare Sache. Wenn der Betrag auf der Telefonrechnung aufgelistet und überwiesen wurde, dann ist das Thema für dich erledigt. Es ist doch nicht dein Problem, wenn die Telekom das Geld verbummelt oder (was ich eher vermute) one tel falsch verbucht hat. Bei der 1. Mahnung hätte ich 1 mal wiedersprochen und mich dann genüsslich zurückgelehnt. Entweder hätte ich dann schon beim ersten Inkassoschreiben eine negative Feststellungsklage erhoben oder auf kein weiteres Schreiben reagiert und mich verklagen lassen.


----------



## Lumumba (7 November 2004)

Ok, in gewisser Weise hast Du recht, aber erstens hätte es ja sein können, dass irgend Jemand gepennt hatte und mein Schreiben hätte es geklärt... 

Auch bringt es mich in Rage, wenn ich für etwas an den Pranger gestellt werden soll, was eigentlich längst erledigt ist! 

Weiterhin ist es doch generell so, dass Fehler anerer auf die Kunden abgewiegelt werden (kenne ich aus meinem Fall mit Interfun!).

Es muß doch nicht zu einer Klage kommen und die Gerichte oder Anwälte beschäftigen! Ich bin da nicht so Freund von, denn die haben Wichtigeres zu tun!


----------



## Lumumba (9 November 2004)

Antwort von One.Tel: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12705#12705


----------



## Lumumba (20 November 2004)

Schreiben, aufgrund eines Faxes von T-Com... 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12881#12881 
Mal sehen, was nun wieder von One.Tel kommt...


----------



## Lumumba (26 November 2004)

Was lustiges: 
Ein TELEGRAMMBRIEF von dialog-Inkasso...   
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12958#12958 
Ein weiterer Einschüchterungsversuch!


----------



## Antidialer (26 November 2004)

Mm, wenn die so dringend vor Gericht wollen, warum erfüllst du ihnen nicht endlich diesen Wunsch?


----------



## Lumumba (26 November 2004)

Dann hätte ich aber gerne von denen eine Einladung (ich mach da selbst doch nix...), dazu die Anbholung mit Limo und rotem Teppich...


----------



## Lumumba (27 November 2004)

Meine Antwort, auch in "deren Stil":   
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=12970#12970


----------



## Lumumba (4 Dezember 2004)

So nun hab ich ne "Kostenaufstellung", die fast nur mit ner Lupe zu lesen ist... 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=13118#13118

Meine Antwort dazu hier: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=13119#13119


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Dezember 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> ne "Kostenaufstellung", die fast nur mit ner Lupe zu lesen ist...
> http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=13118#13118



Also ich hab' für solche Fälle ein Elektronenmikroskop im Keller stehen...


----------



## Lumumba (5 Dezember 2004)

Ist das nich auch irgentwo sittenwidrig?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (5 Dezember 2004)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nich auch irgentwo sittenwidrig?



Die Kostenaufstellung, die fast nur mit ner Lupe zu lesen ist... oder das Elektronenmikroskop im Keller? :gruebel:


----------



## Lumumba (5 Dezember 2004)

:splat:  - Meinte natürlich das "Kleingedruckte"  :vlol:


----------



## Lumumba (29 Dezember 2004)

Mal an meine Post erinnert... 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=13680#13680  :tröst:


----------



## Lumumba (30 Dezember 2004)

Wegen der aktuellen Ereignisse hab ich folgenden Vorschlag an One.Tel:


> One.Tel
> Telecommunication GmbH
> Rechnungsstelle
> Siemensstr. 12 b
> ...


http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=13699#13699


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 Dezember 2004)

Ein dreifach-dickes :thumb: an Lumumba.
Möge das jemand bei OneTel zu lesen bekommen, der
a) was zu sagen hat
und
b) was von Marketing und Außenwirkung versteht.

Gutes Neues!
L.


----------



## Lumumba (1 Januar 2005)

Ich denke auch, dass dies eine *Möglichkeit *wäre, das vom Tisch zu bringen und den Betrag, den ich ja eh schon bezahlt habe, für einen *guten Zweck* zukommen zu lassen...  :lol: 

Andere Stimmen meinten hier das käme einem *Schuldeingeständnis *gleich, was ich aber nicht so sehe, den der offene Posten wird ja auch weiterhin bestritten! :-?


----------



## Lumumba (21 Januar 2005)

Leider ist aus meiner idee bisher nichts geworden. 
Hab nun eine mehrseitige Stellungnahme in Kopie bekommen, weil ich andere Stellen informiert habe, die nun die One.Tel "etwas prüfen"!   
Sie hier: http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=14137#14137


----------



## Lumumba (22 Januar 2005)

*ENDLICH AUFGEKLÄRT!  :bussi: * 

Siehe hier Post von T-Com: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=14166#14166 

Dann noch an die One.Tel: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=14167#14167 

*Den Betrag werde ich zusätzlich doch noch einmal spenden!*


----------



## Telekomunikacja (23 Januar 2005)

T-Com Stellungnahme 2 schrieb:
			
		

> und als kleine Wiedergutmachung werden wir Ihnen 100,00 € auf Ihrem Buchungskonto gutschreiben



Gratulation.


----------



## Lumumba (24 Januar 2005)

Danke... Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich aus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Und da schloss sich auch der Kreis mit den (im Schreiben der T-Com genannten) EUR 76,-, (dtms AG) die ich einen Monat zuvor wegen der anderen Dialergeschichte ebenfalls Berechtigterweise zurückgehalten hatte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch die Spende (eine Weitere), die ich versprochen habe, wurde getätigt! - Denn, versprochen ist versprochen... :bussi:


----------



## Lumumba (26 Januar 2005)

*Sieg auf ganzer Linie!*
Also alles erledigt und, man kann sagen, *Ziel erreicht*! 

Es wurde alles bestätigt: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=14259#14259 

Nur werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass One.Tel mein allererstes Schreiben verschlampt hat... 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Plattenputzer (26 Januar 2005)

Im Schwäbischen gab's mal das Sprichwort:
Wer nix isch ond wer nix koh, goad zur Poscht ond Bundesboa

heut müsste es heißen:

Isch oinr zum rechna z' domm,
nemmt 'n quies die Telekom


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

Fliagt er schließlich bei d´r Delekom raus
läufts auf jeden anneren Provider naus.


----------



## Lumumba (26 Januar 2005)

Jetzt wirds ja richtig phoetisch, auf Mundart hier


----------



## Telekomunikacja (26 Januar 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Im Schwäbischen gab's mal das Sprichwort:
> Wer nix isch ond wer nix koh, goad zur Poscht ond Bundesboa



... und ging's nicht so weiter:

ond wer noch wen'gr koa als der,
der goad zom Militär.





			
				Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde alles bestätigt:
> http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=14259#14259



Dumme Frage: Was heißt denn «*ppa.*»?


----------



## dotshead (26 Januar 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Dumme Frage: Was heißt denn «*ppa.*»?



per Prokura

Grüße aus ME

Stephan aka Dotshead aka Rabauke


----------



## Lumumba (26 Januar 2005)

Jepp, siehe hier: 


> ppa. ist ein Zusatz, den der Prokurist zu seiner Unterschrift zusätzlich angeben muss. "Der Prokurist hat in der Weise zu zeichnen, dass er der Firma seinen Namen mit einem die Prokura andeutenden Zusatz beifügt", § 51 HGB. Der Zusatz ppa. ist gebräuchlich. Früher wurde auch die Kurzform pp. verwandt. Firma ist der Firmenname, die Unternehmensbezeichnung, § 17 HGB.
> 
> Beispiel:
> _Darmstädter Bank für Handel und Industrie AG
> ...


----------



## Lumumba (28 Januar 2005)

Heute, 28.01.2005 um 17,39 Uhr kam ein Anruf von einer Frau Müller herein. 
Wie sich herausstellte, war diese von der Firma *diagonal-Inkasso *und wollte mir Ratenzahlung anbeiten. Ich sagte nur, Geld gibt es keins und das die Sache seitens der *One.Tel* erledigt sei! Sie klang einwenig brüskiert und meinte, sie würde die Sache dann so weitergeben... 

Geht jetzt *Telefon-Terror* los...!?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2005)

na super
http://www.diagonal-gruppe.de/


> Wir führen Mengeninkasso durch, sind also Partner von Firmen, die viele kleine Forderungen haben:
> Versandgeschäfte, Verlage, Internet, t-online.
> Ihre Vorteile: Sie erhalten 100% Ihrer Forderungen.
> In keinem Falle müssen Sie Gebühren an uns zahlen. Bei Erfolg zahlt sie der Schuldner, sonst verzichten wir.
> ...


das läßt nichts Gutes ahnen...
http://www.storyal.de/story2004/betrug2004.htm

cp


----------



## Lumumba (28 Januar 2005)

...meinst Du, das wird noch schlimmer...?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2005)

*diagonal inkasso*

auch ich wurde angerufen... und massiv "bedroht"... sollen die nur mal machen...


----------



## Lumumba (3 Februar 2005)

*Re: diagonal inkasso*



			
				kim schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich wurde angerufen... und massiv "bedroht"... sollen die nur mal machen...


Wie sah das bei Dir aus? Also wie "bedrohen" diese Dich...? 
Auf was kann ich mich, falls diese nun doch weitermachen wollen, gefasst machen...!?


----------



## Plattenputzer (3 Februar 2005)

@ lumumba:
Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, die gute Frau beim nächsten Anruf mitzuschneiden, mach's doch. Natürlich nicht ohne sie darüber aufzuklären.Vielleicht verliert sie dann die Lust an Telekommunikation.
Wenn nicht, hast du was verwertbares in der Hand.


----------



## Lumumba (4 Februar 2005)

Ich versuchs mal... Diktiergerät liegt bereit. 
Ich denke aber eher (oder eher ich hoffe), dass die Sache abgeschlossen ist! :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

In den letzten 3 Jahren habe ich regelmäsig über onetel gespräche nach indien geführt. Jeden Monat sind so ca 10 € angefallen.
Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen das der minutenpreiss wie auf der webseite angegeben berrechnet wird (zwischen  ca 10,5 und 14,5 crs/min)
Habe die Abbrechnungen wegen des geringen Betrages (ca 10 €) nie kontrolliert
Jetzt habe ich mal die Abrechnungen durchgecheckt und siehe da es wurden die ganzen 3 Jahre pro minute 62 cent berechnet !?
Meine email an one tel wurde mit den worten " das ist Ihr persönlicher Tarif" beantwortet !
Ich wähle immer die 01086 - dann die Nummer in Indien und bekomme 1 Mal im Monat eine Rechnung !
Hat man mich übers Ohr gehauen ?
Oder verstehe ich irgendwas falsch ?
Es gilt doch der in der Onetel webseite angegebene Takt ?

hat jemand eine idee ?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 Dezember 2005)

onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> Meine email an one tel wurde mit den worten " das ist Ihr persönlicher Tarif" beantwortet !


Könntest Du bitte die gesamte e-mail und auch Deine Anfrage (jeweils *ohne persönliche Daten*) posten?


			
				onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wähle immer die 01086 - dann die Nummer in Indien und bekomme 1 Mal im Monat eine Rechnung !


Von One.Tel selbst oder über die T-Com?


			
				onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand eine idee ?


*erst einmal im Nebel stocher*
Verwendest Du möglicherweise "Preselection"?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

im offenen CbC wird der Tarif bei Teltarif mit 10,5 C/min gelistet
Teltarif CbC Indien 1086
 selbe Frage:   hast du einen Preselecttarif mit OneTel abgeschlossen?
z.B 
http://www.01086.com/fileadmin/user_upload/preislisten/ProfessionalOne_Tarif.pdf
da kostet  Indien z.B 46.9 C/min


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.01086.com/fileadmin/user_upload/preislisten/ProfessionalOne_Tarif.pdf
> da kostet  Indien z.B 46.9 C/min


plus: 





> *Weitere Tarifbedingungen*
> 100 € Mindestumsatz · 12-monatige Vertragslaufzeit
> Preise gelten nicht für Sondernummern (z.B. 0180/...)
> Preise zzgl. gesetzl. MwSt. · Alle Angaben in EuroCent


Bei *PreSelection Privatkunden* gilt wohl diese *"Preisliste PreSelection"*, die von 19,90 Cent spricht.

Bedingung:


> Alle Gespräche werden auf 1/100 Eurocent genau berechnet.


Also müssten wir (auch wenn ich immer noch nicht den Zusammenhang zu 62 Cent sehe  ) die Frage womöglich präzisieren  :

Wählst Du Dich über den Tarif "Preselection Privatkunden" oder "Preselection Professional"/ "Preselection Geschäftskunden" ein?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

vielen Dank Cpt Picard und Telekomunikacja 
für die schnellen antworten !
Ich habe überhaupt keinen Vertrag mit onetel - 
keine Mindestnutzung usw Die Rechnungen bewegen sich seit 3 jahren jeden Monat so zwischen 4 € und 16 € 
schaue halt immer in den Listen (z.b teltarif oder computerzeitschriften) welches die günstigsten anbieter für z.b indien sind und da taucht onetel halt immer auf.
Ich habe naiv nie die Rechnungen kontrolliert - diesen Monat das erste Mal
nachgeschaut
Ich bekomme auch jeden Monat eine Rechnung - läuft also nicht über telekom

Auf der Rechnung ist auch der einzelgesprächsnachweis.d.h jede nummer ist genau mit uhrzeit aufgelistet - aber nur volle minuten !

Der Minutenpreis nach Indien ist bei mir auf der Rechnung mit 0,5259 aufgelistet (zuzüglich die 16 % ) (also 61 cts pro minute)

Auf der abrechnung steht " Tarif call by call "

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

Dies war das erste Posting nachdem ich den Minutenpreis bei onetel monierte :
Sie sind seit dem .....2000 mit der Rufnummer ......... bei der Firma OneTel Telecommunication GmbH als Kunde mit eigener Rechnung und zu festen Tarifen registriert.
Bei Ihrem Tarif beträgt der Brutto-Minutenpreis nach Indien 0,61 Euro.
Falls Sie die Abrechnung über die Deutsche Telekom AG zu den veränderlichen Tarifen des offenen Call-by-Call wünschen, teilen Sie uns dies mit. Wir werden die Registrierung dann beenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Danach wies ich in einem Posting auf den Indienminuten preis auf der 
onettelwebseite hin und bekam folgende mail :

Sehr geehrter Herr .......,

 für die Rufnummer .......... wurde seit Beginn der Registrierung am ....2000 der Tarif von 0,61 Euro pro Minute berechnet.

Das ergab auch die Prüfung älterer Rechnungen, die Sie bezüglich dieser Rufnummer von uns erhalten hatten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Dezember 2005)

*Dieser Tarif ist nur noch für Bestandskunden verfügbar.*

Sodele, ich habe ’mal die *teltarif.de-Tarifabfrage Profi (Feinauswahl)* zu _„mit OneTel nach Indien (Festnetz) telefonieren“_ befragt.

Hier das Ergebnis:


> *Preis | Anbieter | Tarif | Takt | Netzzugang | Anmerkungen *
> Euro 0,10 | OneTel | Call by Call (http://www.teltarif.de/a/onetel/normal-neu.html) | 60/60 | 01086 | Mit Tarifansage
> Euro 0,15 | OneTel | 01086 Premium Call City (http://www.teltarif.de/a/onetel/premcity.html) | 60/60 | 01086 (Anmel.) | Verfügbar in 300 Orten im Bundesgebiet
> Euro 0,15 | OneTel | 01086 Premium Call (http://www.teltarif.de/a/onetel/a.html) | 60/60 | 01086 (Anmel.)
> ...


teltarif.de gibt an, diese Tarife berücksichtigt zu haben:


> OneTel Telecommunications GmbH, Tarif 01086 Premium Call, Stand 13.12.2003 00:00
> OneTel Telecommunications GmbH, Tarif 01086 Premium Call City, Stand 13.12.2003 00:00
> OneTel Telecommunications GmbH, Tarif 01086 Premium Call exact, Stand 23.05.2003 00:00
> OneTel Telecommunications GmbH, Tarif 01086 Premium Call plus, Stand 23.05.2003 00:00
> ...


Da Du uns mitgeteilt hast


			
				onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> Der Minutenpreis nach Indien ist bei mir auf der Rechnung mit 0,5259 aufgelistet (zuzüglich die 16 % ) (also 61 cts pro minute)


müsste es sich um den Tarif


> Euro 0,61 | OneTel | Preselection (http://www.teltarif.de/a/onetel/pre.html) | 60/60 | Pre-Selection


handeln. Dort heißt es dann unter „Weitere Informationen“ u.a.:


> Dieser Tarif ist nur noch für Bestandskunden verfügbar.


Diese Information und auch


			
				onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> Sie sind seit dem .....2000 mit der Rufnummer ......... bei der Firma OneTel Telecommunication GmbH als Kunde mit eigener Rechnung und zu festen Tarifen registriert.


beisst sich ein wenig mit 


			
				onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe überhaupt keinen Vertrag mit onetel - keine Mindestnutzung usw


Der Streit scheint sich dann also um die Frage zu drehen, ob eine Anmeldung/ Registrierung vorliegt — oder nicht.
OneTel sagt _„Ja, er ist registriert!“_, Du meinst _„Nein, bin ich nicht!“_.
Zur Registrierung hätten doch persönliche Daten in ein Formular eingetragen werden müssen... :gruebel: 
... damals sah das wohl *so oder ähnlich* aus...


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

Danke für die kompetente Antwort und die Mühe !
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals irgendein Formular von onetel ausgefüllt zu haben !
Werde mal eine Kopie dort anfordern - das müssten Sie ja noch haben ?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

nochmal ein nachtrag : 
"dieser tarif ist nur noch für bestandskunden verfügbar"

ich versteh nicht warum bestandskunden einen 4 mal höheren preis bezahlen als "normale Kunden" (?)


----------



## Stalker2002 (17 Dezember 2005)

onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal ein nachtrag :
> "dieser tarif ist nur noch für bestandskunden verfügbar"
> 
> ich versteh nicht warum bestandskunden einen 4 mal höheren preis bezahlen als "normale Kunden" (?)



Weil man Bestandskunden nicht erst "lockvögeln" muß. Die hat man ja schon an der Kette... :evil: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

nochmal ein nachtrag ( ich hoffe ich nerve nicht )

Dort steht :
Die Abrechnung zu diesem Tarif setzt eine Anmeldung voraus. Hierbei ist
eine E-Mail Adresse für die Zusendung der Rechnung in elektronischer Form
anzugeben. Zusendung einer gedruckten Rechnung ist ausgeschlossen.
Anmeldungen ohne Erteilung einer Einzugsermächtigung können abgelehnt
werden. Alle Preise pro Minute in Euro, inkl. MwSt. Nicht gültig für
Gespräche von Mobiltelefonen und Telefonzellen.Alle Gespräche werden zum
nächsthöheren Eurocentbetrag gerundet. 


Ich habe immer eine Rechnung bekommen - die Beträge wurden auch nicht abgebucht !


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2005)

hatte oben vergessen meinen benutzernamen anzugeben
der beitrag war von mir.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Dezember 2005)

Gast/ onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe ich nerve nicht


Nö.


			
				Gast/ onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe immer eine Rechnung bekommen - die Beträge wurden auch nicht abgebucht !


Vielleicht handelt es sich dabei um ein "besonderes Entgegenkommen" gegenüber einem langjährigen und zuverlässigen "Bestandskunden". 



			
				onetelwütender schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals irgendein Formular von onetel ausgefüllt zu haben !
> Werde mal eine Kopie dort anfordern - das müssten Sie ja noch haben ?


Ich denke insgesamt, dass es am sinnvollsten wäre, eine Antwort von OneTel abzuwarten.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 Dezember 2005)

Eine allgemeine Frage noch in die Runde:

Ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass vor einigen Jahren "Tests" über die "0310" und "0311" möglich gewesen sein sollen (vgl. *"Deutsche Telekom: 0311 funktioniert erst später. Ansage erst bei Preselection erforderlich" (25.04.2003)*). Habe es selber nie probiert.

OneTel hatte einen solchen Service offensichtlich früher auch einmal für *Preselect-Kunden*:


> *Preselection*
> *Wie kann ich überprüfen, ob ich bereits preselected bin?*
> Wählen Sie die kostenfreie 031. Sobald Sie die OneTel Ansage hören, sind Sie preselected. Hören Sie diese Ansage trotz bereits erteilten Auftrag nicht, sollten Sie die 01086 vor Ihre Telefonate vorwählen.


Gibt es diese "kostenfreie 031" noch? Funktioniert sie?


----------



## BenTigger (18 Dezember 2005)

Also bei mir funktionieren die 0310 und 0311 noch und mein aktueller Anschlusspartner begrüßt mich erfreut


----------

